# Drinking Coffee may help you live longer



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Caffeine is absolutely a poison. In any dose. The dose doesn't make the poison, the substance does. If you put a tiny amount of caffeine power mixed with water in a spray bottle and spray it on any insect, they start shaking immediately and go into some kind of seizure and fucking die within 3 seconds. I've done it. Humans filtering system for poisons is much larger per body size and is capable of handling a lot more without death. Its a drug. I does things that are impossible without the substance. Heart rate increases, no longer need to sleep (!?!!), immediately take a huge shit, ego raises, sexually aroused, work 'ethic' dramatically increased, etc. it's a serious drug which mankind has largely accepted slavery to.


Can you prove that caffeine is a poison, please?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Just found this...it's from a year and a half ago, but it is interesting...

Coffee: Your Poison or Your Medicine?Â*|Â*John Berardi, Ph.D.

*Coffee: Your Poison or Your Medicine?*

Coffee. It's another one of those foods. (Well technically, drinks.)

Just like the never-ending controversy surrounding the health effects of eggs, the experts can't seem to make up their minds about coffee, either.

A study comes out showing daily (caffeinated) coffee consumption decreases the risk of Alzheimer's. Or dementia. Or Parkinson's. Or heart disease. Or Type 2 diabetes.

(Coffee drinkers rejoice!)

Then another comes out showing daily (caffeinated) coffee consumption increases the risk of gastrointestinal problems. Or heart disease. Or anemia.

(Uh-oh!)

What's a health-conscious person to think?

*Why This Conversation Might Be Irrelevant*

To the 100 million plus North Americans addicted to their morning cup, this conversation may be irrelevant. Because of the one agreed upon negative effect: withdrawal. Caffeine dependency is a real thing. And we all know the effects of withdrawal are pretty nasty. Which means that all this science stuff -- especially the uncertainty -- isn't likely to change anyone's behavior. Same deal for the people who don't already drink coffee. For them, it's equally unlikely that the latest research will make a difference in their daily choice of beverage.

*At the Same Time, I Know You're Curious*

Whether it affects your coffee-drinking behavior or not, I know you still wanna know: Is coffee good for me? Bad for me? Or does a morning cup make no difference whatsoever to my health?

*The most honest answer: I don't know. No one does. Not until they take a peek at your genes.
*
*Coffee, Caffeine and Your Unique Liver*

If you're not familiar with the field of nutrigenomics, prepare to be amazed.

It turns out that caffeinated coffee can either be a medicine or a poison. At least when it comes to one particular risk: heart disease. And it all hinges on one specific gene, called CYP1A2.

You see, the CYP1A2 gene tells your liver to make one of two enzymes: CYP1A2 fast or CYP1A2 slow. Now, here's where it gets interesting.

If you have the gene that makes the fast version of CYP1A2, each time you drink caffeinated coffee, your body processes and eliminates the caffeine from your bloodstream very quickly.

That effect -- being a fast metabolizer of caffeine -- leads to a decrease in heart disease risk when you drink a moderate amount (two to four cups) of caffeinated coffee each day.

(Stay thirsty my friends!)

However, if you have the gene that makes the slow version of CYP1A2, each time you drink caffeinated coffee, your body processes and eliminates the caffeine from your bloodstream very slowly.

That effect -- being a slow metabolizer of caffeine -- leads to an increase in heart disease risk even when drinking the same amount of caffeinated coffee each day.

(Damn these slow genes!)

Crazy, isn't it? When it comes to heart disease risk, caffeinated coffee can actually be a "poison" for one person. And a "medicine" for another. It all depends on one little gene.

*Coffee, Caffeine and Your Unique Nervous System*

Speaking of genes, here's another interesting story. Scientists have frequently observed that some people who drink caffeinated coffee have a lower risk for developing Parkinson's disease. However, not everyone sees this benefit. There are people who can drink lots of caffeinated coffee and still see no benefit in terms of Parkinson's risk.

What could possibly explain this? Well, nutrigenomics to the rescue again!

There's this gene called GRIN2A. I won't go all into the science but here's the bottom line: If your GRIN2A gene behaves one way, coffee is your best friend when it comes to Parkinson's risk, lowering it by almost 60 percent.

If your GRIN2A gene behaves a different way, coffee really won't make much difference when it comes to Parkinson's.

It's important to note that we're not just talking heart disease and Parkinson's risk here. Genetic variation may also explain why caffeinated coffee has been associated with:

-- Disrupted sleep patterns in some, but not in others.


-- Worsening of PMS symptoms in some, but not in others.


-- Increased blood pressure in some, but not in others.


-- Higher risk of miscarriage in some, but not in others.


-- And so on...


*A Little Off-Topic, But Interesting Nonetheless*

If you're paying close attention you might be having an ah-ha moment here.

(I know I did when I first read the research.)

What if all sorts of nutrition controversies could be unraveled with a deeper understanding of genetic variation?

Take carbs. Could it be that a low-carb, high-fat diet is medicine for one (genetic) type of person and poison for another?

Or alcohol. Perhaps moderate alcohol consumption could be really healthy for some folks but really dangerous for others?

The possibilities are endless. And I suspect that studies in nutrigenomics are going to shake a lot of things up in the coming years.

(Note: if you'd like to learn more about your own genes, which variants you have, and how some of these can influence your health, check out 23andme.com.)

*But, Back To Coffee*

By now, the point of this article should be coming into focus: like most other foods, caffeinated coffee isn't universally good (or bad).

Yes, it's a rich source of antioxidants (with more antioxidant power than tea and dark chocolate) and other bioactive compounds.

And it's these compounds that may, in some contexts, offer interesting benefits including:

-- better athletic and mental performance,


-- lower risk of some cancers, neurodegenerative diseases, and Type 2 diabetes,


-- some prevention of premature mortality and cardiovascular disease.

But there are other compounds in caffeinated coffee that are poorly tolerated by some. And in these folks, caffeinated coffee might need to be avoided.

(Note: if you'd like to dig a little deeper, check out this article.)

*Quick Research Note*

It's probably also important to note that most of the research on caffeinated coffee is epidemiological, which means it uses studies that look at associations rather than cause and effect.

While this type of research still offers some value, it is weak. *Mostly because correlation doesn't necessarily mean causation.*

*In other words, simply because coffee is associated with particular risks and benefits doesn't necessarily mean that coffee causes all of these risks or benefits.*

*What To Do Next*

Okay, so now's probably the time people expect me to make "expert recommendations." However, instead of telling you what to do, I'd prefer to just tell you what I've done.

To start, I've gotten genetic screening. The result: across the board, I'm well-suited -- genetically speaking -- for coffee drinking.

However, that doesn't necessarily mean coffee drinking is a good idea for me. Indeed, if I'm not careful, coffee still makes me jittery, jumpy and a bit neurotic. So, I don't drink it every day. In fact, I save it for the times where I really need an energy boost.

The rest of the time I start my day with a green tea and an anti-oxidant rich green food drink. This is the routine that feels best for me. But that's just me.

For everyone else -- especially you coffee drinkers who don't plan on doing the genetic testing thing -- it seems like your best bet is to limit intake to about one to three cups (eight to 24 ounces) of caffeinated coffee per day.

Then listen to your body. Sometimes it'll tell you everything you need to know.

(No genetic testing required.)

_John Berardi, Ph.D., is a founder of Precision Nutrition, the world's largest online nutrition coaching company. In the last 5 years, Dr. Berardi and his team have personally helped over 20,000 people get healthier (and lose over 300,000 pounds of body fat) through their renowned coaching program, Lean Eating.
_


*Note: I think when Dr. Berardi uses the word "poison" he doesn't mean it literally...the reason I say this is because he put poison in quotes, and he referred to the possibility of a low-carb diet being "poison" to some people.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Yeah, poisons are great for the body! I could probably go eat some dirt and get a bountiful array of antioxidants.. People love believing 'studies' that say drugs are good for you.


Do you really have to mechanically post the same opinion on coffee absolutely everywhere you go?
We KNOW you've had and you are having major issues with many substances, but others may not have those issues. One size does NOT fit all. Everybody already knows what you're going to say.

I especially like the advice request threads where you ask the requester about coffee consumption and you mysteriously have nothing to say anymore when it turns out they stay off coffee.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Thansk @Snakecharmer for this article it was very enlightening. Nutrigenomics is a very interesting field and probably a lot of things are "hidden" there.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Rage Kage said:


> Do you really have to mechanically post the same opinion on coffee absolutely everywhere you go?
> We KNOW you've had and you are having major issues with many substances, but others may not have those issues. One size does NOT fit all. Everybody already knows what you're going to say.
> 
> I especially like the advice request threads where you ask the requester about coffee consumption and you mysteriously have nothing to say anymore when it turns out they stay off coffee.


Its my responsibility to spread the truths I've found. If someone is going to say that coffee is good, then I cannot let that slide because it is absolutely false. Will it have any impact what I say? No. I'm just entertaining myself and I have a right to speak my mind just like anyone else.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> Thanks @Snakecharmer for this article it was very enlightening. Nutrigenomics is a very interesting field and probably a lot of things are "hidden" there.


Dr. Berardi's site is a great resource:

Blog Archives | Precision Nutrition

More from him on Nutrigenomics: http://www.precisionnutrition.com/search?q=nutrigenomics


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Its my responsibility to spread the truths I've found. If someone is going to say that coffee is good, then I cannot let that slide because it is absolutely false. Will it have any impact what I say? No. I'm just entertaining myself and I have a right to speak my mind just like anyone else.


You are incorrect, though.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Dr. Berardi's site is a great resource:
> 
> Blog Archives | Precision Nutrition
> 
> More from him on Nutrigenomics: Search | Precision Nutrition



not to go too off topic but there are labs using DNA to test for drug interactions and metabolism.Its a relatively new field, ( pharmacogenetics ). You can have this done with a doctors prescription.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Its my responsibility to spread the truths I've found. If someone is going to say that coffee is good, then I cannot let that slide because it is absolutely false. Will it have any impact what I say? No. I'm just entertaining myself and I have a right to speak my mind just like anyone else.


Caffeine does, in fact, have many medicinal uses.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> You are incorrect, though.


Ok, you live how you want, that's fine. Don't need to waste my energy on this any more


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Ok, you live how you want, that's fine. Don't need to waste my energy on this any more


Just to clarify, completely neutrally, why do you say coffee is bad?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Yeah, poisons are great for the body! I could probably go eat some dirt and get a bountiful array of antioxidants.. People love believing 'studies' that say drugs are good for you.


Drugs are good for you, and they solve all of your problems.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_Sunshine Boy_

Caffeine is indeed a natural insecticide. The plants that grow coffee beans evolved to develop a self-defense against insects: caffeine. In humans, it isn't enough to kill us, but it is enough to (temporarily) block the receptors in the brain that tell us that we're tired.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I think most people with an ounce of common sense know that coffee isn't some miraculous substance. It has benefits, and it also has it's downfalls. I get killer head aches if I go more than a day without it. I am pretty reliant on it and get pissy when I don't get to have any-but this could be more of a mental addiction than physical, or maybe a bit of both... who knows?

tl;dr most things that are good for you will have some downfalls, too.


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I think most people with an ounce of common sense know that coffee isn't some miraculous substance. It has benefits, and it also has it's downfalls. I get killer head aches if I go more than a day without it. I am pretty reliant on it and get pissy when I don't get to have any-but this could be more of a mental addiction than physical, or maybe a bit of both... who knows?
> 
> tl;dr most things that are good for you will have some downfalls, too.


It's weird, I have never felt any effect of caffeine. No matter how much coffee I drink, I've never felt awake or energized. I can drink a nice big mug of coffee and go to bed a half hour later and sleep perfectly. I can't relate at all to everyone else's cafeine issues.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

inthesnowman said:


> It's weird, I have never felt any effect of caffeine. No matter how much coffee I drink, I've never felt awake or energized. I can drink a nice big mug of coffee and go to bed a half hour later and sleep perfectly. I can't relate at all to everyone else's cafeine issues.


Depends on how much you drink. I average 3-5 regular sized mugs a day, but I'm also kind of small. 5'4" and 114lbs or so. lol Most people aren't going to experience caffeine headaches unless they've been drinking coffee for a while and in large amounts. And/Or some people just plain don't get the side effects- you lucky bastards.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I think most people with an ounce of common sense know that coffee isn't some miraculous substance. It has benefits, and it also has it's downfalls. I get killer head aches if I go more than a day without it. I am pretty reliant on it and get pissy when I don't get to have any-but this could be more of a mental addiction than physical, or maybe a bit of both... who knows?
> 
> tl;dr most things that are good for you will have some downfalls, too.



Caffeine causes dependence, which means you'll get withdrawal symptoms depending on how much you drink and how sensitive you are to it. I posted a link in a previous post the difference between addiction and dependence. For example, addiction warps behavior, causing you to seek the drug even if it means you'll have to sacrifice your well being for it (self-destructive). Which is simply not true for caffeine. 
I rarely get any side effects and I've been on and off (months at a time) for years. Maybe a slight headache the other day and that's it. During my placement I drank 2 cups in the weekdays and none in weekends because I was buying it there. I just drink coffee because I enjoy it. Which is why I've taken to like Greek coffee as it requires attention and a bit of skill to make, which makes it more enjoyable as an experience. It also made me cut sugar from 3 tsp in a cup of filtered coffee to half a teaspoon in a cup of Greek coffee. 

If you want to stop drinking coffee then it would be best to do it more slowly. Don't go from 5 cups to 0, go from 5 to 3, then 2, then 0 or something.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool but I prefer the taste of green tea. For some reason coffee sometimes gives me a headache. Maybe it's just the brand of coffee I was drinking.

Another thing - coffee and tea stain your teeth. Even if you drink them with a straw. That's a big downfall for me. I am almost considering giving up both drinks because I noticed my teeth became slightly discoloured. It eventually went away with vigorous brushing and avoidance of the two drinks.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Depends on how much you drink. I average 3-5 regular sized mugs a day, but I'm also kind of small. 5'4" and 114lbs or so. lol Most people aren't going to experience caffeine headaches unless they've been drinking coffee for a while and in large amounts. And/Or some people just plain don't get the side effects- you lucky bastards.


Also, if you either have some nerve damage, or a mental illness, coffee could make you tired.

iirc, it involves.. some specific neural impulses being used differently, and caffine blocking them.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> Caffeine causes dependence, which means you'll get withdrawal symptoms depending on how much you drink and how sensitive you are to it. I posted a link in a previous post the difference between addiction and dependence. For example, addiction warps behavior, causing you to seek the drug even if it means you'll have to sacrifice your well being for it (self-destructive). Which is simply not true for caffeine.
> I rarely get any side effects and I've been on and off (months at a time) for years. Maybe a slight headache the other day and that's it. During my placement I drank 2 cups in the weekdays and none in weekends because I was buying it there. I just drink coffee because I enjoy it. Which is why I've taken to like Greek coffee as it requires attention and a bit of skill to make, which makes it more enjoyable as an experience. It also made me cut sugar from 3 tsp in a cup of filtered coffee to half a teaspoon in a cup of Greek coffee.
> 
> If you want to stop drinking coffee then it would be best to do it more slowly. Don't go from 5 cups to 0, go from 5 to 3, then 2, then 0 or something.


Most definitely. Quitting coffee cold turkey is just going to be... painful. lmao


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I hate the taste of coffee. Will I make it to 12?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Yeah, poisons are great for the body! I could probably go eat some dirt and get a bountiful array of antioxidants.. People love believing 'studies' that say drugs are good for you.


It's been proven that cocaine makes you feel happy for a while. Who doesn't want happiness?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> It's been proven that cocaine makes you feel happy for a while. Who doesn't want happiness?


And that- my friends, is the bottom line. Thank you.

The duration of caffeine in the body is much longer than cocaine. Caffeine is a stimulant experience that is drawn out over a long period. What many fail to realize is that it takes about 2 days for ANY amount of caffeine to be cleared from the body, give or take depending on how much food you eat and other toxic load on the liver. So this results in a life that is constantly affected by this substance if we consume it regularly. People don't know what it's like to withdraw because the never actually completely detox. It is a drug that enslaves us into anxiety- fear. We do it in the name of 'energy'. It's a false motivator. It's what society is built on. Say no- it's time for a revolution.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Depends on how much you drink. I average 3-5 regular sized mugs a day,(


You are heavily dependent on caffeine. If you quit, you wouldn't even be able to work for a few days and you would go through significant emotional turmoil.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I drink instant coffee about as often as I drink regular coffee-- I also like decaf instant. Something about coffee is 'comforting'. Like hot cocoa or hot apple cider. I like hot apple cider more, tee hee.

Of course, I didn't start drinking it (coffee) semi-regularly 'til about three years back. I had always been more of a tea person before that, and though I still like tea, it probably equals my like of coffee.

I drink it black.

But, in any case-- One study reveals this, another reveals that. I think it's ultimately about balance, as it usually is.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a healthy lifestyle in general, eat a lot of fruits, vegetables, nuts, fish, dark bread, etc.
I do sports, weight lifting and jogging and I also try to stand instead of sit whenever I get the opportunity.

I also drink one cup a day, every day. Sometimes two. Doesn't affect me. In fact it benefits me, because I enjoy it (endorphines) and it seems to have numerous health benefits too, according to scientists. Even if it doesn't, that little harm doesn't do me any bad because I live healthy otherwise.

All about the balance man.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

That's why everyone at Starbucks looks like they haven't aged a day in their life. They're all jacked up on the coffee! :shocked:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sunshine Boy said:


> And that- my friends, is the bottom line. Thank you.
> 
> The duration of caffeine in the body is much longer than cocaine. Caffeine is a stimulant experience that is drawn out over a long period. What many fail to realize is that it takes about 2 days for ANY amount of caffeine to be cleared from the body, give or take depending on how much food you eat and other toxic load on the liver. So this results in a life that is constantly affected by this substance if we consume it regularly. People don't know what it's like to withdraw because the never actually completely detox. It is a drug that enslaves us into anxiety- fear. We do it in the name of 'energy'. It's a false motivator. It's what society is built on. Say no- it's time for a revolution.


Technically a "drug" is anything anywhere ever, since everything is chemical in the finest sense, and everything incites a reaction from your body.
You using it as a negative connotation implies many things about you.
A lot of it probably false, ergo why I'm not yelling at you over the internet, somehow.

But I will say this.
Revolutions come and go, it's why it's revolving, also why it's revolting, never stays in one place, hard to control.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> Technically a "drug" is anything anywhere ever, since everything is chemical in the finest sense, and everything incites a reaction from your body.
> You using it as a negative connotation implies many things about you.
> A lot of it probably false, ergo why I'm not yelling at you over the internet, somehow.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of...










:laughing:


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Coffee is my most loving friend.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

This is brilliant news. I must be practically immortal.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

If you are talking about bitter coffee without sugar or condensed milk, you may yet see another decade.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

I've heard these types of medical reports before. The health benefits peak at 3 cups of coffee a day. Any more than that and other undesirable health effects begin to outweigh the health benefits of it. I drink at _most_ 2 cups a day and try to keep it to 1 or even none.

Although, if I were going to go with a caffeinated drink for health benefits, I would switch to green tea which is without a doubt better than coffee in terms of health benefits with regard to longevity.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Love me some coffee, love me some bitterness (in b4 somebody telling me if I make it right it's not bitter). If it helps me live longer, sweet, if not, meh. Hopefully it'll balance out my other brown drinks (beer and bourbon).

I try to keep the habit to 1-2 cups a day. I also buy decaff and half-caff in order to enjoy the taste but not the caffeine. 

Fun fact: they treat blood clots with rat poison!


----------



## china (Feb 11, 2015)

this news had made my day, i love coffee


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

My grandfather has been pretty much been drinking coffee since he was 4 in the great depression and now he is 85 and still energetic and youthful and actually still looks like he is in his 50s . So I have no doubts about this study

For me I drink 10+ cups a day like fabulous wine soooo I may just die of a heart attack but still YAY X3


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

the moment I read "may", then the claim become meaningless. its like eating rocks may make you live long. who knows xD


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

johnson.han.3 said:


> the moment I read "may", then the claim become meaningless. its like eating rocks may make you live long. who knows xD


I added "may." I was the one who was skeptical about the claims.


----------

